# Fibro Seminar



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

I have no idea how many people are in the Detroit area but I wanted to let you know of a seminar that hopefully I will get alot out of, and in turn bringback here for all of you.Next Monday night at William Beaumont Hospital in Royal Oak Michigan there is a seminar where attorneys will explain how the Social Security disability claims procedure uniquely applies to those with fibromyalgia.I will be there, taking good notes!ritta


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks britta. We'll be waiting to here from you. I am in the process trying to get a job even though I feel weak and not ready for this. Time will tell. ------------------


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

Ok, it was really very interesting. It was put on by the fibro support group in our county (Oakland)and 2 SSI/Disability attorneys were there to speak on the claims process and how to qualify etc...They went over 2 different types of disability claims, SSDI and SSI. SSDI is SAocial Security Disability Insurance and anyone can try to get this. A couple of points to remember is to try to apply right away. Almost 70% of all claims are denied immediately. You will need to go through re-applying and going through the review process. It can take up to 2 years (in Michigan) for your initial claim to come before the judge. (and you DON'T get money while you wait, but if you get a favorable ruling, you get back pay).SSI is Supplemental Security Income, it's for people who have absolutely no income whatsoever, no spouse to help you out, no IRA or stock money. It's like welfare for disabled people. If you qualify for this you get medicaid immediately and also a smaller amount of back wages (from which you paid through FICA while you were working)If anyone wants more info, email me. I can scan these documents in and forward them on to whomever is interested in this.hugs,britta


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks britta. I am trying to get Disability for the time period that I had proctalgia due to Candida and food allergies. I was denied the first time. Unfortunately they screened me with a doc at the local clinic they selected, and he didn't believe in Candida. He said he did a paper once on it and Diflucan and said it didn't work. How wrong he is about that! I can't tell you how many people and books by MDs that beg to differ. In fact, I recently found out my own clinic (same one they sent me to) has a gastroenterology dept. that is now treating for this, even though they missed it in me a few years ago. I had to get a disability lawyer- called a toll-free no. provided by the Fibromyalgia Network Newsletter out of Tuscon, AZ.. She thinks I might have a case since my Allergist is a bonified doc., and not some quack. She said its also much easier to get disability for IBS than Fibro.., as it is easier to prove for example the number of trips to the bathroom and its interference with job performance. A couple of people in our Fibro group have got it on fibro alone though. One went through a whole day of testing at an Arthritis Center which found that her stamina was not in keeping with the time needed on a job.Thanks again for the info.. My case will probably not come up until Jan.. ------------------


----------

